# [Java/JavaFX] Splashscreen



## Mostwanted94 (7. Dez 2012)

Liebes Forum!

Ich habe eine JavaFX Applikation und dazu einen Splashscreen. Diesen haben ich über die Project-Properties hinzugefügt und er erscheint auch beim Start korrekt. Nur das Problem ist jetzt das
der Screen nicht mehr verschwindet solange die Applikation ausgeführt wird, erst wenn man die Applikation schließt verschwindet auch der Splashcreen wieder.

Was kann ich da tun? Außer das mit nem Preloader zu realisieren?

greets


----------



## Paddelpirat (7. Dez 2012)

Was spricht denn gegen den Preloader? Der ist ja eigentlich für so etwas da.


----------



## Mostwanted94 (7. Dez 2012)

Weil es viel einfacher geht und ich habs jetzt auch schon herausgefunden. Trotzdem danke.


-----------------------------------

                    CLOSED

-----------------------------------


----------

